# AVL-Bäume



## Striker (20. Jul 2005)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe da eine kurze Frage, soviel ich weiß sind in der JDK AVL Bäume implementiert, kann mir einer sagen wie ich an den code rankomme ? 

Ich würde gerne die AVL Bäume verwenden um sie für Delphi neu zu schreiben, hoffe einer kann mir einen gescheiten Tipp geben.


Thx


----------



## Beni (20. Jul 2005)

Im JDK-Ordner hat es eine Datei src.zip, in dieser Datei ist der ganze Quellcode...

Welche Datenstruktur(en) AVL-Bäume ist/sind, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Jul 2005)

google doch einfach nach

avl + tree + java

hab ich noch nie gehört, dass sowas im jdk drin sein soll?


----------



## mic_checker (20. Jul 2005)

du musst dir sowas selber schreiben.

prinzipiell baust du dir einen binären suchbaum auf, dann musst du noch die avl eigenschaften gewährleisten.

Hab vor kurzem AVL Bäume in Java programmiert - wahrscheinlich willst du auch alles mit den Einfach/Doppelrotationen etc. oder ?

Vielleicht finde ich den Source noch, ansonsten -> selber programmieren 

Soo schwer ist es nämlich nicht...


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2005)

AVL-Bäume werden in den Algorithmen-Büchern von Robert Sedgewick behandelt. Meine 3rd Edition von "Algorithms in Java" (Part 1-4) jedenfalls hat sie ab Seite 583...
In meinem alten "Algorithmen in C" ist er auf Seite 270.


----------



## mic_checker (20. Jul 2005)

willlst du das ganze eigentlich in Java nur als Hilfe um es besser in Delphi programmieren zu können oder was ?

Abgesehen von den Rotationen ist das meiste recht einfach zu implementieren, für die Rotationen musst du dich etwas mit der Matiere an sich beschäftigt haben, also mit dem Balancefaktor etc.


----------



## Striker (20. Jul 2005)

Ich würde ganz gerne den Code bekommen um ihn dann in Delphi umsetzen zu können, ich weiß das es da duzende Bücher gibt, mit denen das zu lösen ist, ich würde mir aber gerne die Zeit ersparen.
Also für den Fall das jemand das hat, nur herr damit ich bin zu danke verpflichtet!!!!

Ich habe ein Projekt in einer Firma bekommen, und leider muss ich diese sch.... sprache Delphi verwenden (ich frag mich sowiso wer damit was macht, alleine die collection von Java ist super geil, und strings sind hier objekte ohh gott ich krig das grauen)


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jul 2005)

In der Zeit wo du hier rumfragst hätte Amazon das Buch schon geliefert gehabt


----------



## sisko78 (21. Jul 2005)

..oder in der nächstgrößeren Bibliothek ausgeliehen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

schnell wäre auch die Eingabe von

java avl tree

bei einer bekannten Suchmaschine gewesen


----------

